# Could you do it?



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

IN all the books and movies they make it seem like anyone could fight with a sword but if you had to stab an orc, could you do it? Morally that is.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 31, 2002)

I could never stab a good orc, like hirila....but i dono about that one. im a quaker, so probably not.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

Shooting an arrow at someone is fine. You dont carry that arrow around with you. You dont see the persons face when the arrow peirces him.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 31, 2002)

and you dont have to deal with being right next to someone you just killed....


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

that to. You dont have to hear the sword going in and coming out. I absolutly couldnt stab anyone. But then again, thats what the postal workers said


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 31, 2002)

ohmy. i dono, if it were my life or the orcs, i think i could do it. possibly...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 31, 2002)

forget orcs just say anybody.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 31, 2002)

oh. well then, i dono.


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 31, 2002)

I highly doubt that I could stab somebody, but shooting someone with a bow from far off is another story, (especially if my life (or a friends life for that matter) depended on it).


----------



## Niniel (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I could kill an orc, if my life depended on it. As for a human, I don't know. Maybe I could, by just shutting down my feelings, like Confusticated said. But I had to be sure that it was necessary, to save my own life, or my friend's. But I'm not sure, maybe, if I end up in such a situation, I couldn't do it after all.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 1, 2002)

Perhaps i could do it with a bow. but with a sword you are way to close to them. perhaps if my life and my best friends lives and a busload of little children depended on it. and maybe not


----------



## Frodorocks (Sep 2, 2002)

If I was in the Fellowship or something and the fate of the world rested on me slaying orcs and even people with my sword then I'd say that I could, easily. But it would be harder for me to kill another person.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 3, 2002)

I could stab an orc. If it's me or them, it's going to be them.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes i could stab Orc's, they are evil and smells bad!

As Gamil said...If my life was on the line, or someone close to me was in trouble, yes i could stab someone. Ofcourse! I mean if someone is trying to kill my girlfriend/kids and i can stop it by killing him, nothing would stop me!

And i have stabbed somenone..myself...in the leg...mistake...i was only 11...don't run around with knives kids!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

I could if it depended on another person's life, if i cared about them, and if the orc (of course he would) was trying to kill someone. But under any other circumstances (my life ect.) i probably couldn't do it, but shooting with an arrow (like Legolas) is the same as stabbing them, morally, it's wrong, unless someone else's life is in danger. If that makes any sense at all


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Sep 24, 2002)

*O.K.*

O.K. Who do you want me to stab?


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

very funny....not...jk. Would you stab an orc or something like that?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 24, 2002)

not an orc. Okay. not any thing hated. Just could you stab someone. Under regular circumstances, if they got in the way of something important could you stab them?


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 24, 2002)

I was stabbed with a green bean.


----------



## Spartan117 (Oct 1, 2002)

What do you mean by that muffinly??


----------



## Muffinly (Oct 1, 2002)

You know, the vegitable. It was boiled though.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't think I could stab anyone, unless someone that I cared about was in danger.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 5, 2002)

i could stab someone. if i gad to. i mean, i wouldn't just go out and stab someone for no reason at all. and i don't think i could stab anyone who was my friend.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 5, 2002)

I couldn't stab anyone that got in the way of something important, unless it depended on someones life. But if it was just an argument, or my career, that's rediculous. I couldn't stab anyone for that.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 6, 2002)

I could stab just about anyone except my family and friends if the fate of the world depended on it. I could even stab myself in those circumstances. I could stab an orc any day. If I saw one walking down the street and I had a sword, I could run right out and slice it's head clean off, no problem.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 14, 2002)

Sure, stabbing orcs sounds cool, but imagine if you really did...Ew! You'd get blood and guts spewing all over the place...and all over you. I couldn't stab anyone or anything for that reason alone; I don't need to go into all the moral ones! If it came to protecting my life or someone else's, I'd be fine with just whacking them in the kneecaps. If you can't walk you can't attack!


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 14, 2002)

Who cares about blood and guts? They won't do anything to you and you can just wash them off.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

Let me tell you all. None of you would stand a chance. I could take you all out. Easily. 

I don't like this thread. Who could stab a hobbit? Or a horrible elf?


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 14, 2002)

(Stabs Snaga. Watches his orc carcass crumple with satisfaction. Wipes blade on his rags. "Eeeww, orc guts!"


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

You again? * Yawns * That didnt hurt.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 14, 2002)

Frodorocks, you should be in the guild of Mithril Knights. You would fit in really well there.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 14, 2002)

One thing to say to you Snaga: The war of the Rings is over. We WON you LOST.
Thanks hobbit-girl, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

That was 2 things you just said to me, not one.

Anyway, that was then, and this is now. The War of the Ring is yesterdays news.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 14, 2002)

There are three types of people: Those who can count. And those who can't.
It was one statement.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 14, 2002)

*scratches head
I am so confused, what else is new


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

I know I could stab anyone in battle, and if not in battle, only two things make a diference on whether I kill them or not: who it is, and what is the circumstance.

and about the morality thing? heres my opinion: [email protected] morality! who cares?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 14, 2002)

oh brother. who cares if u get guts on you. guts are kool. i can't wait to get into high school so i can disect frogs and stuff!!!


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah! diescting frogs!!! and if guts get on you, heres a hint: take a shower! sheesh


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *IN all the books and movies they make it seem like anyone could fight with a sword but if you had to stab an orc, could you do it? Morally that is. *



I would do it.The real question,however, is whether I would succeed!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

*



I would do it.The real question,however, is whether I would succeed!

Click to expand...

*
yah


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Ack! So much criticism! Fine, fine, I take it back, I could stab an orc despite the spewing of internal organs! Happy now?!?!?!?

phew.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 23, 2002)

course, the guts would probably stink so badly you'd fall over dead soon as you stab him............


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 23, 2002)

Was that statement directed at me? Or was it just a general "orcs really smell" statement? (No offense meant, Snaga.)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

oh wow. Ive for some reason or another stopped reading this thread and all of a sudden were talking about guts!!! I missed a conversation about guts!!!!   Forget stabbing an orc. Say you had to complete a mission and someone was trying to stop you from doing that so they weilded a sword against you. You just happened to have a blade with you so could you kill it?>


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah, considering I am physically and mentally unable to use mercy or pity


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 24, 2002)

It depends on how important the mission is.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Yrch? NO! I couldn't stab an yrch!!!
I LOVE YRCH!!
*sobs*
Don't make me do it, luv!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 24, 2002)

ok now i'm confused. LOL


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Good! My veil of secrecy is not as transparent to all as it is to some...erm...most!!

I'm Nearly Impervious Girl!!!

YAY!

But seriously, I'm quite the pacifist. If I needed to, if my life depended on it I probably could...but to just stab ANYone, even an Orc, who had done nothing to me...well...I couldn't!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

*sigh* noone bothers to read my posts. Ive said 4 or 5 times forget orcs because most people here would say I could ALWAYS stab an orc...and here we go with wonks over here sobbing over people talkin about killing *A*(a not an) yrch...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Why doesn't "yrch" require an "an"?

And I know you said forget orcs, but I choose not to...because I still wouldn't stab an Orc!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

well i think its pronounced a "yerch". But if you want I guess to could call it an irch.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh...I always say "erk" instead...
Maybe you're right...
Either way...PANTSING TIME...I mean...erm.

No but seriously, I don't think I could stab anything unless it was stab or be stabbed...
I'm just NOT violent!


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 24, 2002)

I could probably stab anyone but my close friends


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

*backs away slowly*

Wow...go you...quel mercenarie...oui! 

I couldn't...you're um...brave?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 24, 2002)

actually I suppose cruel would be the better temr. it isn't my fault. my family ruined me. I am now full of hatred and anger.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

IRL or your RPG character on TTF?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 24, 2002)

IRL. my RPG is nice


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow...I'm sorry. Although I kind of know what it's like...*hugs*


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 24, 2002)

eep! don't touch me! I don't let ANYONE touch me!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Sorry. Mental hugs then?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 24, 2002)

ok! I just don't let anyone touch me. nothing personal


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

It's ok. I fully understand...I was the EXACT same way for a looong time.
I cringed when people touched me...I'd freak out.

I'm different now...but...well..I know sort of where you're coming from....
So mental hugs...but I promise not to touch you anymore!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

LOL. *MENTAL HIGS FOR EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

~starts edging away form Legolas_lover slowly~ lol ur scary


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 26, 2002)

Isn't she?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah........but then again, so am I! lol but I don't run around giving people mental hugs!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

well if u would let me touch u i wouldn't have to give mental hugs


----------



## Eol (Oct 26, 2002)

can i have a hug?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

~runs away from the lunatics screaming~


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

*hugz celebrien*


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

~has a nervous breakdown~


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

well u kno wut helps nervous breakdowns don't u???

..............

*hugz vigoldenflower*


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 28, 2002)

Um...LL12...it's probably a BAD idea to hug her since the rampant hugging is what freaked her out in the first place...

That shouldn't help her mental breakdown you know.

Anyway...*takes a levitation pulley from her pocket and uses it to float vigoldenflower away from all the hugging*

That should do it...now she can recover in peace.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 28, 2002)

ok, i think I'm ok now, just keep her away from me!


----------

